# Anyone need to find a home for a pigeon?



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

Is anyone looking to rehome a pet pigeon?

I live in New Hampshire (USA) and am looking at getting a pigeon, Yes I could go out, and get one from a breeder, or have a pet shop special order one for me, but I would rather adopt first.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How far are you willing to drive to get one? Just asking in case there's one in our 911 Pigeon Alert database that needs a home. I looked at some of your previous posts and you had asked earlier about bird in NH/ME/MA.......is that still the case?


----------

